# Abandoned Chinese brick factory



## kowalsky (Feb 5, 2014)

I did this pictures while living in Kunming in 2010. 







Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns






Exploring abandoned Chinese brick kilns

Pictures by Matteo Damiani | 07/09/2010


----------



## MrDan (Feb 6, 2014)

Certainly different, I like it


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 6, 2014)

Love it, first shot is prob my fave! 
Like Mr Dan said, nice to have something a bit different!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 6, 2014)

Brick paradise,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Labb (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice pictures. Well done.


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 7, 2014)

Great stuff, Thanks. There must be endless sites world wide waiting. Stay safe. Jim.


----------



## Mearing (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you, love the dogs, abandoned too?


----------

